# Sony AW-G170A



## realdan (Jan 26, 2008)

I got the Sony AW-G170A (firmware 1.62) and I am getting the power calibration error while burning DVD-R using nero 7, it burn OK with CD. 
The DVD-R brand is Verbatim.
SMPS: Corsair HX620
I connected one 4 pin cable directly to the dvd writer

On further check, the retail box that i got along with this drives is branded as Sony DRU-170C DVD+/-R 18X.

I m looking to update the firmware..but so far didn't find a suitable one..
Yeah and i have tried the suggestion provided in the archive but it wont work

Anybody facing the same problems? anybody have any idea?

or I have to return it..for claiming warranty...if i can solve then i dont want to go through the hassle of that


----------



## realdan (Jan 27, 2008)

update:
i got a sony DVD+RW and managed to burn a multi-session disc. However i couldnt see any content on it using the dvd drive...then i check the disc in another PC and found the files that I have written and the file is working fine...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 27, 2008)

yes i have faced same issues in the past. i guess its just hereditary for tht sony drive. 
when i tried to get it repaired, i had to send it to rashi peripherals atleast 4 times because they just cudnt understand the problem. atlast they replaced it wid another drive. 
but yea, they were saying tht there is a prob wid firmware of such drives..


----------



## realdan (Jan 27, 2008)

i flash it with the firmware version 1.73...
same issue...
in fact it cannot read burnt dvd disc...it can read the movie dvd, digit dvd...

isobuster show the content of the disc and i can extract the content
nero info tool cannot show the size of the disc and show only the title
dvd decrypter said empty disc
nero burning rom 8 show the disc as empty
windows explorer cannot detect the disc..asking me to insert disc


----------



## realdan (Feb 1, 2008)

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\D.

D is my dvd drive


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 1, 2008)

If u have an ide drive attached along with the sata drive(HDDS)then disable the ide hdd and see if the Sony drive reads the writed DVDs


----------



## realdan (Feb 2, 2008)

i have sata hdd and ide sony dvd drive

from what i see elsewhere...this particular range of drives from sony is really bad...this is the sixth months that i have had the drive...with very rare burning so far..since this is a new pc and there are plenty of space in my hdd so didnt bother about burning much

looks like it could be half dead?


----------

